# 2008 Versa Brake light stopper



## Khammit (Jan 9, 2020)

Mine has disintegrated with time. Temp fixes dont last and I cant find a replacement part. Anyone have some insight? 

It is a hatchback, manual trans.

Cheers!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this web site:



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance


----------

